# The Few. The Proud. The Mk3. (Build-ish)



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Title pretty much says it all. (Other than the fact that mk3s and air are sure to blow up for this season.) However, mk2/ mk3s are not super common at the moment. 

In short, I'm pretty much going to go through as much of the build process as I possibly can and photograph as much as i can as well. 

*Note:* _This is my first time installing air._ I do have the helping hands of a few good dudes that are local chiming in. but for the most part im just going on my basic mechanical knowledge, countless hours reading builds, general questions, etc here in the air forum. 

So lets start with the car:

Last season. 

































And heres the goods. 







































I'll be updating this as much as possible, this is going to be a slow build because I'm in college, I work at a restaurant at night, and i cant have the car out of commission for too long since i daily it.


* BIG Update on page 2.*


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Annnndd boom goes the dynamite


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Me, you, and Reynolds will need a picture of our cars together at some point. :thumbup:

I am waiting for my kit to arrive. Coincidentally, we all will have the same exact kit down to the management, and car including color. :beer:

Watching!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> Annnndd boom goes the dynamite


Thanks ben haha




zrace07 said:


> Me, you, and Reynolds will need a picture of our cars together at some point. :thumbup:
> 
> I am waiting for my kit to arrive. Coincidentally, we all will have the same exact kit down to the management. :beer:
> 
> Watching!



And yes! i thought me and him were the only ones so far, glad too see another on board. defiantly glad i went Accuair. Switchspeed has that old skool switchbox feel, with all the features of having a digital setup, down to a wire that runs into your headlight switch to dim your controller at night


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks great, and youll love the switchspeed. If you have any trouble installing anything dont hesitate to shoot me a pm. You seem like you got it under control though. Good luck


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

get going


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

This is the classic "static for life, bags are for groceries" kid who converts to air :laugh:

You know I'm getting my hands in on this build :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> This is the classic "static for life, bags are for groceries" kid who converts to air :laugh:
> 
> You know I'm getting my hands in on this build :thumbup:


The darkside was too strong. The force was not strong with me :snowcool:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I'm bored in class. Little update of what I have done so far.

Tank. Primed. 










And. Coat one of LC6U. Yum.



















And coat two...










Going to order another can ofthe single stage todayfrom Carquest. Wet sanding. And doing the final coat.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Good to see you got the build started. :thumbup:

I can't wait to see this thing on air! We definitely need to get some pictures together at H2O this year.

Can any carquest get sequoia paint like you're using? How do you go about getting it? I looked on their website and didn't find much.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Good to see you got the build started. :thumbup:
> 
> I can't wait to see this thing on air! We definitely need to get some pictures together at H2O this year.
> 
> Can any carquest get sequoia paint like you're using? How do you go about getting it? I looked on their website and didn't find much.


Definatly need to get together for h20 because: 

A: we both are on the same exact setup. B: close color. C: (and most importantly) wheel figment will be nearly identical. I'm ganna be running 16x9 et25 after adapters. Fronts will tuck a bit morethan you but still. 

And yeah my dad works for Carquest. Not every branch does it but it's becoming more common. I pay $10 with his discount, without it it's 16. Which is worth it all still IMO. And it's single stage so it's all in one. Matches decently well.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice car! Can't wait to see the final product :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

switchspeed :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Did more work last night. mounted the manifold to the trunk box, ran some extension wire for grounding the manifold (since its bolted to wood.)

Question some one may be able to help with. How did anyone go from their 4g/2g/0g whatever main power into the relay. I was thinking of splicing off 4 10g wires into a distribution block, then from the dist block to the relay and grounding with 10g as well. just didnt make sense to me how i could get power (4g) into the relay safely. 

:screwy:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'll have to look at what i did, i don't completely remember, but i think i just put a spade connector on the 4g wire and hooked it up directly to the relay.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> I'll have to look at what i did, i don't completely remember, but i think i just put a spade connector on the 4g wire and hooked it up directly to the relay.


see thats what i was ganna go, but it didnt seem right, nor do they make a connector that fits a 4g wire and fits a pin that small. 

I bought a distribution block (4 port) im wondering if i should hook the 4g on one side and have a 10g coming out the opposite running to the relay. OR splice the 4g off to 4 10g wires to the distribution block, then from the distribution to rely another 10g. 

I'm horrible when it comes to electrical sh*t. just don't wanna run too much power through too small of wire and fry ****.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

KyleRI said:


> see thats what i was ganna go, but it didnt seem right, nor do they make a connector that fits a 4g wire and fits a pin that small.
> 
> I bought a distribution block (4 port) im wondering if i should hook the 4g on one side and have a 10g coming out the opposite running to the relay. OR splice the 4g off to 4 10g wires to the distribution block, then from the distribution to rely another 10g.
> 
> I'm horrible when it comes to electrical sh*t. just don't wanna run too much power through too small of wire and fry ****.


I'm assuming this is for the power wire? Dude I ran a 10g for my power wire and have had zero problems


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I ran a 6 gauge wire from Battery to trunk where I mounted a distrobution block. Ran a 10 Gauge wire from that to my Relay.

I would recommend doing that. but it is your choice. You never know what could happen.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm going to have to go home and check how i did my power wire, i've completely forgotten.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Which struts are you going with?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

SoCalDubber said:


> Which struts are you going with?


AirLift of course :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> AirLift of course :thumbup:


Those guys.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice to see another mk3 being built and put on air! You WILL love the switch speed, trust me, I had it twice on my car, lol. And like everyone else in here, if you have any questions don't hesitate to hit me up with a PM, I had air on my old GTI three times, twice with AccuAir management and I remember everything I did and how I had it set up. Keep the updates coming :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

bagged_hag said:


> Nice to see another mk3 being built and put on air! You WILL love the switch speed, trust me, I had it twice on my car, lol. And like everyone else in here, if you have any questions don't hesitate to hit me up with a PM, I had air on my old GTI three times, twice with AccuAir management and I remember everything I did and how I had it set up. Keep the updates coming :thumbup:


Thanks dude. Should have some major progress/ pictures this weekend. Trying to get the management 100% wired in so the bag install should just take me a solid day and I'll be good to go. 

And yes, People in Air forum > mk3 forums.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Once you get all the lines and management done, installing the bags shouldn't take more than 2-3 hours! It's the easy part.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Once you get all the lines and management done, installing the bags shouldn't take more than 2-3 hours! It's the easy part.


Truth. First time ever installing coilovers only took me 4 hours and that's with having to cut off the old rear bottom bolts. 


Im wondering what i should do about strut mounts too. heard people have been cutting them to get lower? anyone have any info on that. i couldnt remember where i saw it.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

You don't need to cut the mounts to lay frame on mk3s. Run em stock and don't worry about premature failure


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

If you search hyphytrain203, he did a write up on how to modify mk2/early mk3 mounts.

I have some in my car and they didn't give me 1/4" i needed to be on the ground. I got closer, but still wasn't touching. Now with the wheels it's my fenders holding me up, so i've given up on laying frame for the time being.


----------



## scrapein (Aug 30, 2008)

lookin good man if you need help let me know weas the rear bags


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> If you search hyphytrain203, he did a write up on how to modify mk2/early mk3 mounts.
> 
> I have some in my car and they didn't give me 1/4" i needed to be on the ground. I got closer, but still wasn't touching. Now with the wheels it's my fenders holding me up, so i've given up on laying frame for the time being.


Friend had those mounts blew the top seal twice on his bag car drove like shat... Not worth the time and the agg. Laying frame is not a big deal..I did hockey pucks and knotched the frame on my car layed out at certain times others paper hair away not much of a diffrence.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

What caused the top seal to blow? I've noticed my steering is stiffer with these mounts in, but i don't see how they'd blow the seals out.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> What caused the top seal to blow? I've noticed my steering is stiffer with these mounts in, but i don't see how they'd blow the seals out.


From hitting bumps and putting stress the bag is not made to take that type of blow those mounts are solid so hitting a decent bump compressing the strut just puts massive stress and its only an O ring just kept popping... Put the old Mount back on Has been fine ever since.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

since i have no hope of laying with the new wheels unless i pull the fenders, which i'm not going to do, i think i'm going to put my old mounts and strut bearings back in.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> since i have no hope of laying with the new wheels unless i pull the fenders, which i'm not going to do, i think i'm going to put my old mounts and strut bearings back in.


did you do modified early strut mounts too?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yep, i've had them in for a couple weeks now.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> since i have no hope of laying with the new wheels unless i pull the fenders, which i'm not going to do, i think i'm going to put my old mounts and strut bearings back in.


Best bet man... Safer and since im guessing you daily the car why not.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

are the early style mounts smaller than the newer mounts even when they are not modified?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

mk3_vws said:


> are the early style mounts smaller than the newer mounts even when they are not modified?


yes. 1/4" inch i think?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

The mess.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

Teebo said:


> Friend had those mounts blew the top seal twice on his bag car drove like shat... Not worth the time and the agg


not saying it couldn't happen, but i've had modified mounts (like hyphytrains) in my car for over 4 months now and there hasnt been one day the car hasnt been driven. i daily the car every day, at least 30-40 miles a day, and i've made at least 9 or 10 trips over 100 miles in those 4 months and have had no problems at all. 

like i said, i can believe that it happened, but at the same time, mine have been fine. 

when i put the bags in, i had the later mounts that are taller. i put the early mounts in and it got me a little lower, and then i modified them like hyphytrain and they got me even lower. then i cut some other stuff, and the car laid out.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Kyle the only thing I am going to suggest it to make sure there is some space between the compressor and the tank. The compressor gets super hot when running and I would hate to see the nice paint on that tank get bubbled and melted off


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

dehate. said:


> not saying it couldn't happen, but i've had modified mounts (like hyphytrains) in my car for over 4 months now and there hasnt been one day the car hasnt been driven. i daily the car every day, at least 30-40 miles a day, and i've made at least 9 or 10 trips over 100 miles in those 4 months and have had no problems at all.
> 
> like i said, i can believe that it happened, but at the same time, mine have been fine.
> 
> when i put the bags in, i had the later mounts that are taller. i put the early mounts in and it got me a little lower, and then i modified them like hyphytrain and they got me even lower. then i cut some other stuff, and the car laid out.


Understandable.. But it happened and with the orig. mounts now car rides like a dream... Not worth it just to lay frame


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> Kyle the only thing I am going to suggest it to make sure there is some space between the compressor and the tank. The compressor gets super hot when running and I would hate to see the nice paint on that tank get bubbled and melted off


Yeah nothing actualy mounted up yet that's just kinda "the layout." there's ganna be a good 2-3 inches between the tank and compressor. And if it does start to cause problem I'm just ganna mount it outside the box or in the spare well (somehow)


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

any progress?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> any progress?


rear bags are on there way. glad i waited on ordering those. got um for cheap cheap from Will @ BR.

Management is kinda a mess like i posted, put the drain on the bottom of the tank and its too tall so i now need to raise the legs about an inch. Other than that all the tank ports are covered. its really just a matter of In-car wiring now. Wires to the headlights, ignition, power to the relay and the actual bag install. 

UNFORTUNATELY, I just checked my school schedule, and my spring break is the 21st - 28th 

Trying to have the car fully set before the 20th (AlexiCruise) and im ganna throw my buddys Borbet Type E's on since I don't have my adapters yet.

Im not sure if this entire rant is a "progress update" but there. haha


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Sounds like you're getting it done! That sucks about your spring break being the last weekend of the month, mine starts next week!!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> Sounds like you're getting it done! That sucks about your spring break being the last weekend of the month, mine starts next week!!


mine too = building the new car


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm keeping an eye out for updates on that too!!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh hello.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It's like Chrimuh!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> It's like Chrimuh!


I was ganna say you have no idea, but you've ben in my shoes before 



So guys i'm commiting my entire day Sunday to getting this done. No ifs, ands, or buts. Monday I plan on driving to school on air with a horrible alignment


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Sick! Another mk3 on air.:thumbup::thumbup:

Can't wait to get some pictures with you at H2O this year.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

UPDATE. 3/13/2011.

Okay so rather than posting this in the thread, its going right here. Install is still not 100% done but I did make some major progress.










Heres how my day started. Tank bolted up to box, still hadent chose where the compressor was going, mess of wire, blah blah.



















Wiring up the distribution block. Spliced the 4G up into 4 wires and ran it to the 4 ports.



















Holes drilled for rear bags and undercoated.










And grommet and hello lines



















Drivers side final out come. 










Passenger side: (note: runs behind tank guard to protect from rubbing issues)










Okay so originally I had the lines ran with the box halfway out of the car, once i TRIED to put the box back in i realized that it was ganna pinch the lines between the strut tower and the box no matter which way i positioned the lines. These lines are not as flexible as they seem. So i ripped the box back out and in the process my friend came up with an awesome idea for the compressor.











mounted the compressor onto a 1.5 x 1.5 piece of ply and drilled a 3/8 hole in the top middle of it, so it could but put in the spare well and i could put a washer and nut on the post that is supposed to hold the spare wheel in. essentially i tried it to just toy with the idea, but then after reinstalling the box and drilling the holes for the lines to run through the box, i decided to keep it there. lined up so mint.










And this is how i left it for the night. rear bags in. lines ran from manifold to tank (i did two) compressor hosing extended (cheap home depot fittings are temporary for now, speaking of the white ones pictured), rear lines SAFELY run. some wiring sorted through. 










Only thing left is front bag install, in running the lines through the front, the ignition wire (orange) and headlight wire (purple) will be dragged along with them to save time since im going right by there with the lines going through the firewall. 

Next update will HOPEFULLY HOPEFULLY start with a "DONE." :beer:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Very nice. I like the idea of the distribution block. I may have to do that. What do you mean by splitting it up into 4?

Good progress. :thumbup:

Edit: Did you think of putting the "bike" fitting on the tank? I saw you had one more port on there to use. I thought it was a nice idea in case my compressor went or something so I had a way to inflate the bags if needed to get home safely. :beer: Just a thought


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Very nice. I like the idea of the distribution block. I may have to do that. What do you mean by splitting it up into 4?
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I asked around and settled in literally exposing about 2 inches of wire and splitting that up into 4 strands and wrapping them in electrical tape. Sounds sketchy I know but I know 3 kids who did this and have had 0 problems. Not only that it gives you a bit if organization and also a place to run constant power for the ECU. 

And yeah I was going to put that on the tank but I had to use the adapeter to 1/2 to 1/8 for the tank pressure sensor. But I'll probbly throw it on there eventually


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

KyleRI said:


> Thanks man. I asked around and settled in literally exposing about 2 inches of wire and splitting that up into 4 strands and wrapping them in electrical tape. Sounds sketchy I know but I know 3 kids who did this and have had 0 problems. Not only that it gives you a bit if organization and also a place to run constant power for the ECU.
> 
> And yeah I was going to put that on the tank but I had to use the adapeter to 1/2 to 1/8 for the tank pressure sensor. But I'll probbly throw it on there eventually


Sweet... Where'd you pick it up at?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> Sweet... Where'd you pick it up at?


Pick up what? The distribution block? Home depot. 4 port one.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Coming along! I like the idea with the compressor. That's an easy solution and will make removing it, if you ever need to, a breeze. 

I think i'm going to get one those distribution blocks today after i get off work. I'm going to redo my trunk on Wednesday since i'm off work and no class.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Coming along! I like the idea with the compressor. That's an easy solution and will make removing it, if you ever need to, a breeze.
> 
> I think i'm going to get one those distribution blocks today after i get off work. I'm going to redo my trunk on Wednesday since i'm off work and no class.


Dope! Yeah my buddy was like mount the compressor to a small piece of wood and well bolt into the trunk. Then I looked at that stupid post that holds the spare wheel and tada. Worked mint. 

Yeah distribution blocks the way to go. Makes eveything a little bit neater and organized. (even though my trunk looks like a bomb went off in it currently) 

My goal still stands though. Car bagged for Alexicruise :beer:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

KyleRI said:


> Dope! Yeah my buddy was like mount the compressor to a small piece of wood and well bolt into the trunk. Then I looked at that stupid post that holds the spare wheel and tada. Worked mint.
> 
> Yeah distribution blocks the way to go. Makes eveything a little bit neater and organized. (even though my trunk looks like a bomb went off in it currently)
> 
> My goal still stands though. Car bagged for Alexicruise :beer:


Worrd ill be peeping this at the cruise, Comen together nice man :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Teebo said:


> Worrd ill be peeping this at the cruise, Comen together nice man :thumbup:


Thanks. Both last season and the season before your car was killing. even on coils with the modernlines it was fresh.

Ill see you at the cruise though :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Running front lines and installing Front bags as we speak... pics in a bit.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

...Waiting... 

:beer:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

zrace07 said:


> ...Waiting...
> 
> :beer:


 x2


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

*DONE!* 


well kinda lol. I got everything working. but i could NOT for the life of me get the ports off the back of the manifold open. broke a bunch of tools, none of them would come undone. 

Secondly, I blew a fitting off my passenger side bag, i think cause i didnt leave enough slack in the wheel well and when i turned the wheeel full tilt, bang. 

Third, my drivers side rear bag fitting is leaking but most likely its just not in the fitting far enough. 

Fourth, Wiring is a mess. 

*However*, for about 2 hours my car was fully functional. Granted i drove it with no gauges but i just kinda eye balled it and stuck with using the paired controls to avoid one side being higher than the other, 

Bitter sweet. Bitter. Sweet. 

:banghead::laugh::screwy::what::heart::heart::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

pics pics pics


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

95jetta17 said:


> pics pics pics


 Yeah, wtf


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

KyleRI said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> 
> well kinda lol. I got everything working. but i could NOT for the life of me get the ports off the back of the manifold open. broke a bunch of tools, none of them would come undone.


 I had the same problem with my manifold, what i did was put an allen wrench in a vise and then turn the manifold and they came out, but it was a bitch


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I used heat gun to get the allen fittings out of the back of the manifold. It was still a bitch, but slowly turning the allen wrench while applying heat will get them out for sure. Just be careful not to melt anything. 

I did the exact same thing with the fitting on my rear passenger bag. I didn't leave enough slack in the line and when i aired out for the first time it yanked the line out of the fitting. 

Funny you're experiencing the same issues i did. :laugh:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

the fuzzy one said:


> I had the same problem with my manifold, what i did was put an allen wrench in a vise and then turn the manifold and they came out, but it was a bitch


 Thanks man, Im going to try that. 

And sorry guys i was up really late night never got around to getting pics up. Here's a few from today as well as yesterday. 











This was with the front of the car still jacked up :laugh: 










And uppppp 




























And this is how everyone suggested to run the front lines, however considering i pulled the fitting out on the other side already im open to suggestions. this just isnt doing it for me. 














And still on winter wheels... so close.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> I used heat gun to get the allen fittings out of the back of the manifold. It was still a bitch, but slowly turning the allen wrench while applying heat will get them out for sure. Just be careful not to melt anything.
> 
> I did the exact same thing with the fitting on my rear passenger bag. I didn't leave enough slack in the line and when i aired out for the first time it yanked the line out of the fitting.
> 
> Funny you're experiencing the same issues i did. :laugh:


 haha yeah man seems like me you and Zracer (zach i think?) all have had all the same tiny issues. But check my pictures quick. is that how you ran your lines? did you secure them to anything, i ran mine through the plastic in the rain tray but i just seems like my tire would rub it (or already did since i ripped my passenger side out already) when i turn to far. debating getting leaderlines.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

how did you run the lines to the front in the car or under it. all the cars i have done we have run the lines under the car and used leader lines and never had an issues with them comeing undone. i highly suggest getting a set, on my old maxima i didnt have any and the dot line torn 3 times


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I feel like it has something to do with the elbow fitting you are running off the bags


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

the fuzzy one said:


> how did you run the lines to the front in the car or under it. all the cars i have done we have run the lines under the car and used leader lines and never had an issues with them comeing undone. i highly suggest getting a set, on my old maxima i didnt have any and the dot line torn 3 times


 through the cabin, through firewall, into platics that clips under the raintray, down the rain tray holes right into the wheel wells. there are a few mk3 guys in here that suggested this and its how they did it but maybe they ran more line? or ran the line along the top near the strut tower then straight down. If it would stop raining id go mess around with it.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

original air lift struts had the air port on the top of the bag/strut 

the new stuff is under the bag 

i would come from the bottom with a leader line right into the bag 

that just seems like its gonna get hit when you turn


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

there's a better way to run the front lines by the hole in the wheel well --- just remove that grommet and run it through there. 

AL doesn't have leader lines for the front struts?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

nap83 said:


> there's a better way to run the front lines by the hole in the wheel well --- just remove that grommet and run it through there.
> 
> AL doesn't have leader lines for the front struts?


 Yeah I was looking at that. But did you run your lines under the car? Cause that grommet looks like it goes into the bay. 

And I ordered through Bagriders, but yeah I never got leaders. Going to order some tonight though.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

oh shoot no; its ran inside the car. from the firewall into that grommet...


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

nap83 said:


> oh shoot no; its ran inside the car. from the firewall into that grommet...


 hmm ganna have to peep this tomorrow. thanks man. you have any pictures of your well? NBD if not just trying to get a better idea of the best way to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah, i forgot to tell you that i didn't run my lines directly from the raintray to the bag...for the passenger side i came back into the engine bay through a hole in the rain tray and down into the wheel well through that triangular/oval plug to the left of your strut (in the picture). For the driver side i came out the fire wall and then through that same plug on the driver side. You shouldn't have any issues with lines pulling out that way. I'll take a pic this afternoon, i'm going to swap out strut mounts so i'll have the wheels off. 

You can tuck the wires out of the way, but they will be in your engine bay. Barely noticable at all though.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> Yeah, i forgot to tell you that i didn't run my lines directly from the raintray to the bag...for the passenger side i came back into the engine bay through a hole in the rain tray and down into the wheel well through that triangular/oval plug to the left of your strut (in the picture). For the driver side i came out the fire wall and then through that same plug on the driver side. You shouldn't have any issues with lines pulling out that way. I'll take a pic this afternoon, i'm going to swap out strut mounts so i'll have the wheels off.
> 
> You can tuck the wires out of the way, but they will be in your engine bay. Barely noticable at all though.


 Yeah get some pics up, I'm redoing the lines when I swap our the airride to my new mk3 and I want to run them like you guys have done. Get me some pics por favor :heart:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Yeah, i forgot to tell you that i didn't run my lines directly from the raintray to the bag...for the passenger side i came back into the engine bay through a hole in the rain tray and down into the wheel well through that triangular/oval plug to the left of your strut (in the picture). For the driver side i came out the fire wall and then through that same plug on the driver side. You shouldn't have any issues with lines pulling out that way. I'll take a pic this afternoon, i'm going to swap out strut mounts so i'll have the wheels off.
> 
> You can tuck the wires out of the way, but they will be in your engine bay. Barely noticable at all though.


 Renolds to the rescue! Thanks dude!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

No problem, and i meant to say, "tuck the *lines *out of the way" not "wires". 

I'll try to get the pics uploaded before i go out and celebrate st. patty's day!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> No problem, and i meant to say, "tuck the *lines *out of the way" not "wires".
> 
> I'll try to get the pics uploaded before i go out and celebrate st. patty's day!


 Please do. It's 60 and sunny up here in RI today (a nice break from the cold) so I'm ganna try to straight that out when I get home from school. :beer:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

wait, wait, wait. you guys all ran your lines INSIDE the car?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

yis. :wave: 

kyle --- all i have is cell pics and not worth it to post :laugh:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

dehate. said:


> wait, wait, wait. you guys all ran your lines INSIDE the car?


 
ran mine under much easier


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

Teebo said:


> ran mine under much easier


 same here


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Teebo said:


> ran mine under much easier


 It literally took my 20 minutes to run my lines, and if it weren't for the fact I ran the passenger side one out the wrong hole I'd be set. Just preference I suppose. Never will to worry about a line comin unclipped/ falling and getting chewed away


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

KyleRI said:


> It literally took my 20 minutes to run my lines, and if it weren't for the fact I ran the passenger side one out the wrong hole I'd be set. Just preference I suppose. Never will to worry about a line comin unclipped/ falling and getting chewed away


 understandable man


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I took the pictures yesterday, but left work and went straight to the bar to celebrate St. Patty's day. 

I'll upload them in a couple hours, i get off at 5:30.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I ran mine through the sills, out the rain tray/firewall and then through the grommet with the brake line. I want to get leader lines just to be safe but so far so good.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Any shots of how the fronts sit?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

KyleRI said:


> It literally took my 20 minutes to run my lines, and if it weren't for the fact I ran the passenger side one out the wrong hole I'd be set. Just preference I suppose. Never will to worry about a line comin unclipped/ falling and getting chewed away


 word. understandable. mine are under the car and i've had no problems at all. after hearing this talk of teebo's boys bushings breaking **** and hearing people having trouble with lines ran under the car, maybe i'm just lucky, haha. 

either way, can't wait to see this thing done and on some wheels.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

dehate. said:


> word. understandable. mine are under the car and i've had no problems at all. after hearing this talk of teebo's boys bushings breaking **** and hearing people having trouble with lines ran under the car, maybe i'm just lucky, haha.
> 
> either way, can't wait to see this thing done and on some wheels.


 
I FINALLY got those ports off the back side of the manifold off. Took fuzzys advice and put the allen in a vice and had to spin the manifold. Broke 2 allens before i got that far though. :what: 

Re-tucked all the wiring in the trunk, shortened a lot of them. 

Lines are run to the front for the gauges, gauges are mounted "interestingly" and im putting everything back together in the a.m ill take pictures guys, sorry i'm slacking. ic:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

KyleRI said:


> gauges are mounted "interestingly"


  :laugh:


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Teebo said:


> Any shots of how the fronts sit?


 x2


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Got any pics of how the top strut mounts look? I'm unable to get mine to thread past the nyloc


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

you mean the top nut on the front struts? mine is the same way...its almost flush, and several of my buddies with air ride is the same


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

mk3_vws said:


> you mean the top nut on the front struts? mine is the same way...its almost flush, and several of my buddies with air ride is the same


 Mines the same. :thumbup: 

Im on my home computer now, and i shot all recent pictures in RAW with my camera, but i promise i will have tons of pictures up in a bit. :wave::wave:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh and forgot to mention, drove the car a total of 6+ hours today, new line positioning is good. Also Im RESTING on tierods reallly bad, scheduling notchs for next week. Drove it at 0 PSI and i was fine, wasnt laying but any bump id hit. Only did it once but i could BARELY turn the wheel, it was like driving a car with no power steering. 

Cant think of anything else. Any mk3 people wanna chime in with driving pressures. I kinda messed around with it all day. Since i was on winter wheels still. I found that 30psi front and 50 psi rears was the most comfortable. Drove at 20 front and 35ish for a while today too, didnt seem too bad, especially for being decently low still. I think once i get my wheels on ill prolly drive around 25 front and 43 rear, I still wanna drive really low. Also if anyone wants to chime in with dampening settings, do it.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I was driving around at ~40 front and ~50 rear. michigan roads suck


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

amp energy? i dont get it


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

my usual height is around 30psi F (20psi if i want to ride low as sh&t) and 40psi to around 30psi in the rear on most days. 

i don't know about the rest of you guys but i won't even move on 0psi --- my axles would just explode.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

nap83 said:


> my usual height is around 30psi F (20psi if i want to ride low as sh&t) and 40psi to around 30psi in the rear on most days.
> 
> i don't know about the rest of you guys but i won't even move on 0psi --- my axles would just explode.


 haha figured i was good at those heights, i still have my steelies on so well see how it is once the RS's are on. thanks nap.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Where's my PM? 

:sly: 

Don't sweat it, already did it all. 

:thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> Where's my PM?
> 
> :sly:
> 
> ...


 Thought I PM'd you back :screwy: 

Reguardless hopefully you ran the lines the same way I did. I cut 2 Xs in the huge harder plastic grommet in the firewall and ran both fronts through that one. Then for passenger side I ran it straight up into the platics for the ECU and out right where the wires enter the rain tray, from there I basically ran the line down along/ under the intake boot, closer to the strut tower and into that oval/ diamond shape grommet and left a little bit of slack and into the bag. 

For the drivers side, zip tie your line to your baterry cable until about 8" before you hit the battery terminal, from there should go down and right into that same grommet and once again a little bit of slack and into the bag. If you so this you should be golden. 

Sorry it's probably a little late but hopefully your figured it out! 

And here's one from today, snowing on the first day of spring in NE.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Airlift fronts dont really go low huh


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

no notches done yet right?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Air Lifts go plenty low. They are definitely not the limiting factor in laying out. It's all about how much you're willing the cut in order to touch the ground. dehate is layed on airlifts, though he cut everything imaginable to achieve that. 

P.S. Put your RS's on already!!


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

Teebo said:


> Airlift fronts dont really go low huh


 i'm laying frame on air lifts. they go plenty low enough. not to mention, everyone i've dealt with at air lift has been more than helpful and awesome to work with.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Teebo said:


> Airlift fronts dont really go low huh


 I'm on steelies. 100% resting on tierods. No sorry, CRUSHING tierods. My passenger side axle notch no longer lines up? And now still holds up my axle by the slightest bit. 

So assumable, that's how low it goes with stock everything. That's ganna change soon though.

An here's a little bit better of a picture.


----------



## NevinMed69 (May 17, 2004)

take some better pics!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

just a few from a few days ago. weathers sucked around here. plus i hate taking pictures of my car on straight ugly ****ty winter mode. Now i can get back to finishing up my body work. 

for anyone in the future wondering how to run your lines... 



















Running them through the firewall... 










Holy Mother of rubbing. Thanks to fat tires and being static 










and interior not finished. shoulda took a close up of the gauges but you can spot them. 










My interior is all pretty much together, im redoing the cans so there shorter and angled better so i don't have to lean forward to see them. 

Sorry i havent been on here much guys. Adapters are ordered, expect a very very nice photoshoot REAL soon ic::thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I love the gauge holder idea. So easy. I may have to steal this idea, while giving you full credit. :laugh:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

hahaha thats cool --- and yep, best way to run the front lines


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah that's exactly what I did. I used the same grommets for the wheel wells too. :thumbup:


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

looking good kyle :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> I love the gauge holder idea. So easy. I may have to steal this idea, while giving you full credit. :laugh:


 cant take full credit. cause i have seen a gauge in a soda can before, but as far as 2 dual needles in mk3 cupholders id say its a first unless proven otherwise.  

My advice would be SUBSTANTIALLY cut energy drink cans and cut them on angles, or if its a beer can/ soda can, still cut the bottom off but do it on a slight angle. then use silicone them in (i used silicone because i knew id wanna change the cans eventually) but yeah running the lines to it was so easy. used wire loom as suggested by Renolds9000 and tucked all four gauge lines and controller line into that. run it under the rear seats, under the carpet padding along the e-brake lines and up to the front. 

Like i said i love everything about this management, other than a "all up" button, i have 0 complaints. :thumbup: 



R32R1 said:


> looking good kyle :thumbup:


 Dude, i wanna see that .:R done! don't kill yourself in the process though. Wheel fitment is so prime. :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

KyleRI said:


> Like i said i love everything about this management, other than a "all up" button, i have 0 complaints. :thumbup:


 I noticed that when you were showing me, pretty strange they didn't include that


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I wish they had included an all up, but at least you can do front all up and rear all up.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> I wish they had included an all up, but at least you can do front all up and rear all up.


 truthhh!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

a few i took the other day. still no adapters, hence the lack of stance.










mmmm waxed 




























i need tierod notches soooo bad.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Cant even see the car in the last pic haha... looking good man :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Teebo said:


> Cant even see the car in the last pic haha... looking good man :thumbup:


Looked alot better on my laptop, now looking at it on my phone it just looks like a black blob haha.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

*COMING BACK UP FROM THE DEAD...*

So, some of you may know, most of you probably don't, I got rear ended by a 18-wheeler on April 4th, 2011 and car got a little bit of damage. Airs fine  and cars fine too. anyways. 

I got quoted $1950 in repairs "assuming" i didn't have a lot of needed parts. Well, needless to say, i have all the parts i need and only a small amount of that was for paint and bodywork.

Essentially what I'm getting at is full respray. and some serious rocker work. Cars been down for majority of this time, but been driving it here and there. But i have a LONG HAUL in front of me for this car, but keep an eye out in here I promise I'll be doing very little talking and putting up plenty of pictures. 


Damage:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That sucks man! Thankfully that's all that happened, considering an 18 wheeler hit you! 

At least it looks like just the rear bumper and trunk lid. When my car got hit in my apartment parking lot i had to replace the 50 mile old air strut, get a new wheel because it got cracked, replace every suspension part in the front driver side, get a new fender, have it painted as well as have the bumper painted. My car was out of commission for like 4 months. Hopefully you get yours back on the road sooner.:thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> That sucks man! Thankfully that's all that happened, considering an 18 wheeler hit you!
> 
> At least it looks like just the rear bumper and trunk lid. When my car got hit in my apartment parking lot i had to replace the 50 mile old air strut, get a new wheel because it got cracked, replace every suspension part in the front driver side, get a new fender, have it painted as well as have the bumper painted. My car was out of commission for like 4 months. Hopefully you get yours back on the road sooner.:thumbup:


Defiantly will be sooner than 4 months. :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

keep at it. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> I wish they had included an all up, but at least you can do front all up and rear all up.


Push the "dot" button, then push the rear up button

Goes all up for me.


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

have you checked ur clearence on the front bags to the strut tower to see if they rub?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

zrace07 said:


> Push the "dot" button, then push the rear up button
> 
> Goes all up for me.




That's what i get for not thoroughly reading the instruction manual. I'm going to try this when i get off work! You just blew my mind.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> That's what i get for not thoroughly reading the instruction manual. I'm going to try this when i get off work! You just blew my mind.




I'm not going to lie, I just was ****ing around with it and figured it out.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It does work! And it lifts evenly too. :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> It does work! And it lifts evenly too. :thumbup:


Yes, it's very super-duper awesome! Glad I helped you out for once!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> Yes, it's very super-duper awesome! Glad I helped you out for once!


Did this at a gas station tonight in front of a cop. :laugh:

I noticed this the first day i got the management working but never thought to put it use until you pointed out how simple it is. :thumbup:









Oh and here's my buddies basement, like i said guys I'm doing work :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

KyleRI said:


> still no adapters, hence the lack of stance


Adaptec? I've been waiting for over a month for mine.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looking good man! Say what on the adapters? I have been running eBay adapters/big spacers for years with no problems. I bought some adapit USA (I think) about five years ago and there is no quality difference between those and eBay. 

Seriously, go somewhere else asap.

Edit: that is on an R, both heavier and more all wheel drivier with no problems.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Zracer, go through Motorsportech (Masta Adapter on FB), I canceled with Adaptec and got my 4x100 to 5x114.3 in 8 days thats including shipping from Reno, NV to Providence, RI ground shipping. 

And guys let me just say, Ive got that MK5 stance on my MK3, no pics though till its painted, then ill be whoring the f*ck out of it.


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

KyleRI said:


> Zracer, go through Motorsportech (Masta Adapter on FB), I canceled with Adaptec and got my 4x100 to 5x114.3 in 8 days thats including shipping from Reno, NV to Providence, RI ground shipping.
> 
> And guys let me just say, Ive got that MK5 stance on my MK3, no pics though till its painted, then ill be whoring the f*ck out of it.


my mk5 will have better stance kyle =)


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

steve89 said:


> my mk5 will have better stance kyle =)


doubt it. buy air. then we'll talk :thumbup:


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

KyleRI said:


> doubt it. buy air. then we'll talk :thumbup:


No need to, my Ksports will go hella low to make it look like im on air


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

steve89 said:


> No need to, my Ksports will go hella low to make it look like im on air


:sly:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> :sly:


a former mk3 guy, who now drives a mk5... Just let him think that 




*Also, Heard last night that if your having rubbing issues airlift is now sending out new designed bags for the front.*


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Air Lift is on the ball! They got this problem fixed within a matter of days! Thankfully though, i don't have any rubbing problems. I guess even the ones who do don't have anything to worry about since Air Lift already has a fix.

And....i went from bottomed out Ksports to Air because i wasn't low enough.


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Air Lift is on the ball! They got this problem fixed within a matter of days! Thankfully though, i don't have any rubbing problems. I guess even the ones who do don't have anything to worry about since Air Lift already has a fix.
> 
> And....i went from bottomed out Ksports to Air because i wasn't low enough.


thanks to me airlift has a soulutuon i was the only one to complain and keep complaining till they did domething about it lol


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Air Lift is on the ball! They got this problem fixed within a matter of days! Thankfully though, i don't have any rubbing problems. I guess even the ones who do don't have anything to worry about since Air Lift already has a fix.
> 
> And....i went from bottomed out Ksports to Air because i wasn't low enough.


yeah i don't have any problems either. me and you are probably the only ones driving low enough to not have this problem. :wave:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

This is starting to look like my build thread... we demand more pictars


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

By the way, I canceled my Adaptec order and went with Motorsport Tech. They'll be here before the end of next week. :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> By the way, I canceled my Adaptec order and went with Motorsport Tech. They'll be here before the end of next week. :thumbup:


good call. just check EVERYTHING VERY THOROUGHLY when you get it. At first they sent me the wrong wheel bolts. They sent me M14x1.5 when the adapters were drilled M12. THEN the swivel pieces they sent me on 2 of the adapters were too small. I'm sure it's just my sh*t luck, but just saying, double check everything.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

KyleRI said:


> good call. just check EVERYTHING VERY THOROUGHLY when you get it. At first they sent me the wrong wheel bolts. They sent me M14x1.5 when the adapters were drilled M12. THEN the swivel pieces they sent me on 2 of the adapters were too small. I'm sure it's just my sh*t luck, but just saying, double check everything.


Will do. Thanks for the heads up. :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I bought some 10mm spacers through motorsport tech and they were super good quality. I also bought through Adaptec and though the quality is good with them, the wait time and price were longer and higher than Motorsport Tech.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

zrace07 said:


> By the way, I canceled my Adaptec order and went with Motorsport Tech. They'll be here before the end of next week. :thumbup:


Should have waited homie.. Matts new setup for adapters are insaneeeeeeeeely beautiful i couldnt beleive how nice they are.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Teebo said:


> Should have waited homie.. Matts new setup for adapters are insaneeeeeeeeely beautiful i couldnt beleive how nice they are.


I was two months deep and was lead on long enough. I'm sure they are, but I've already missed dustoff, staggered, dubs in the sand etc because my wheels weren't on. There on now and I'm only running 4 out the 5 lugs with zero issues. Car ride flawless. 

What kind of Adapters did you order from them


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

KyleRI said:


> I was two months deep and was lead on long enough. I'm sure they are, but I've already missed dustoff, staggered, dubs in the sand etc because my wheels weren't on. There on now and I'm only running 4 out the 5 lugs with zero issues. Car ride flawless.
> 
> What kind of Adapters did you order from them


Hahaha, me too on the front passenger wheel. It's because I was a dumbass and stripped the one out.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

PS: Did you see any pictures of my car with the wheels on Kyle?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

small update, sanded the roof, mounted the trunklid with the new eurotub, going to the shop tommorow to hopefully get alot of sanding done with a nice DA 

and just cause i want my stance still a secret (even though half of RI has seen it already)


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the last update. I need to see the wheels!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> I like the last update. I need to see the wheels!


I'll update everything 100% till it's done and out of paint EXCEPT wheels. There RS's. Nothing new just new take on small lip'd RS's and how they fit, I've only seen maybe a half a dozen people pull it off on a mk3 and only one other kid do it with Small lip RS's  

Use your imagination. It'll def be at waterfest considering i have plenty of time now to finish it since there's no local shows until July


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Bye Bye Oem Paint. 



















New from the dealership... 










and back out to do more sanding.


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

decide whos painting it yet?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

vdubb98gti said:


> decide whos painting it yet?


 kinda. why is your dad bored


----------



## -__- (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice lil build thread. can not wait for the wheels to be on and the car to get back form the shop. 

I better be involved when all this is going together idc if i have to walk there lol... gunna be so boss when its together idt anyone is going to expect it including myself.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

KyleRI said:


> I'll update everything 100% till it's done and out of paint EXCEPT wheels. There RS's. Nothing new just new take on small lip'd RS's and how they fit, I've only seen maybe a half a dozen people pull it off on a mk3 and *only one other kid do it with Small lip RS's *
> 
> Use your imagination. It'll def be at waterfest considering i have plenty of time now to finish it since there's no local shows until July


 cant wait to see this at waterfest


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

hmmmmm??? curious to see these badboys!


----------



## -__- (Dec 6, 2010)

Teebo said:


> hmmmmm??? curious to see these badboys!


lets jus say there going to be on point fosho


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

-__- said:


> lets jus say there going to be on point fosho


 thanks kev, should be done just in time. id update with pics but cars at the bodyshop veing wet sanded and buffed. Did a full resparay, shaved trunk, ended up buying a brand new OEM front bumper and ditched the shaved sh*t. Wheels...  

IT SHOULD be at waterfest.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

You better be at waterfest..


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> You better be at waterfest..


 stuff always goes wrong. don't wanna make any promises :facepalm: 

HOWEVER. the wheels did get mounted and balanced today and im pleased to inform they are all holding at 32 psi


----------



## -__- (Dec 6, 2010)

Well... Since we got a slacker on our hands i guess ill post some pics for him :wave:







the clown in action 






Done whoring for ya :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

glad someone does


----------



## -__- (Dec 6, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> glad someone does


:laugh:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update Kevin 

Yeah sorry i forgot about this thread, I guess I should update it a bit.

*I don't lay frame
*My trunk looks like poop.
*I need to get to work.


----------



## -__- (Dec 6, 2010)

anytime :beer:

truth is we all need to get to work my car in general looks like and is crap right now. you need some fabric so we can make some diamonds with a side of rimjawns :laugh:


----------

